# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  The Cretan Laouto  A Big and Great Sounding Instrument from Gree

## NewsFetcher

I have discovered the Cretan Laouto some time ago and have written the following post in my German blog. I thought that I should also make a version in English about this interesting instrument from Greece. The Cretan Laouto has 4 double strings, the three lower strings are tuned in octaves, the highest strings are [...]

More...

Imported from the web site Mandoisland Blog news feed.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

This instrument is great. I've got a taste for Cretan music.

One of my favourite CDs is If I Greet The Mountains by Giorgis Xylouris, Stelios Petrakis and Perikles Papapetropoulis. Lots of wonderful playing on instruments very closely related to the mandolin such as the laouto and bulgari. 

Well worth a listen -honestly.

http://www.accords-croises.com/en/la...?produit_id=32

Stelios Petrakis is a leading musician in Crete but is also a fine instrument maker. Here are some descriptions from his web-site of some of the instruments he makes from that part of the world.

http://www.steliospetrakis.com/instruments?lang=en

----------


## Bertram Henze

I think it also features in this movie scene (far right in the front row).

----------


## Graham McDonald

> I think it also features in this movie scene (far right in the front row).


That is an oud, lautos are a little different. Lautos don't really fit in trad rembetika bands, but some of the younger Greek musicians here here don't worry too much about a purist approach. Great clip though. Bouzoukis, tzouras, baglamas and whatever of all different sizes and kinds.

George Xylouris spent many years in Australia and had a stunning band here in the late 90s. Look out for an Australian/Greek band, based in Greece these days, Apodomi Campania. Absolutely delightful music and central to the current revival of rembetika in Greece.

graham

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Here is a wee film about music from Crete. I think it is a sort or 'trailer' for a much longer film.
It starts with Stelios Petrakis playing the lyra - a form of fiddle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5zraKeeBOY

----------

Jim Garber

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Here's a clip of a gig I would have liked to be at. Psarantonis singing O Dias.  What atmosphere!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89NgOOeW07g

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Stelios Petrakis seems to have a new group called The Cretan Quartet. 

Great stuff!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kslm9t9W8fQ&feature=plcp

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Stelios Petrakis - lyra, Dimitris Sideris - Cretan lauto

----------

DavidKOS, 

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS

Many thanks to mandoisland.com for this link:
Wonderful!

https://youtu.be/R6B20bAbVp0

----------

